# 6.2mm Universal speaker cable to RCA cable converter?



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, I recently bought a new multichannel amp A/V receiver for my 5.1 Home Theater setup. The receiver is a Pioneer VSx-423-k: VSX-423-K 5.1 Channel AV Receiver with 4x HDMI, HD Audio, MCACC speaker setup and Ultra HD 4K Pass Through - Pioneer Amplifier, AV Receiver

I will use it to plug in 5 speakers + 1 Subwoofer (SW)...

The Speakers and SW have 6.2mm universal plugs like so: http://i.imgur.com/T4gTzoO.jpg

Now, to connect these to the receiver all I have to do is cut the wire and individually connect the positive (+) and negative (-) cords to the correct speaker terminals located on the receiver's back panel.

*The problem:* 

While the 5 speakers (Front Left, Front Right, Rear Left, Rear Right and Center) are a no brainer to connect, the SW as you can see in the foto: http://i.imgur.com/HoFCYlt.jpg

...needs to be an RCA plug or at least I think so...

...so is there a way to convert a 6.2mm SW cable/wire into an RCA male plug? 

Thx


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I would doubt there are ready-made adapters from that particular connector to an RCA-style plug.

Pretty much any connector is either going to require crimping or compression tools. If you're comfortable going that route, you can purchase an appropriately-sized hex crimper from most electronics supply stores, as well as RCA or 3.5mm replacement plugs. If you can't find RCA plugs that fit your wires (which is likely, as they're usually not designed to crimp onto speaker wire pairs), you may be able to find a 3.5mm connector that will work. Then you would get a 3.5mm to RCA adapter, which is relatively easy to procure.


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hold, my bad!...searching through internet, I found that the PRE-OUT on my receiver stands for active subwoofers...and the one I'd like to hook up is passive...so I cannot use it the way it is :sad:

.*..but can I use my PC subwoofer in that case?*

It has the following input/output back-panel: http://i.imgur.com/v3iJica.jpg

What cables/converters would I need to connect it to the receiver's PRE-OUT?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Spend the money and purchase a good sub. There are very few "computer" systems with a sub with enough power to match the rest of your system, and that creative unit isn't even close.


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Spend the money and purchase a good sub. There are very few "computer" systems with a sub with enough power to match the rest of your system, and that creative unit isn't even close.


Yeah was slowly getting to that conclusion myself...but I'm on very tight budget. What's the best subwoofer in the 150€ price range? Is the Yamaha YST-FSW050 any good?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are numerous options available. Take a look here: List of budget subwoofers ($300 and less)


----------

